# Top 3 serum dưỡng da hiệu quả giá tốt giúp nàng đẩy lùi lão hóa da sớm và làm da sáng đều màu



## Vũ Thu Hằng (8/10/18)

*Vài triệu 1 lọ serum cũng có mà một vài trăm 1 lọ cũng có, quan trọng là hiệu quả khắc phục các làn da bị hư tổn, lão hóa sớm,... như thế nào mà thôi phải không các nàng ?*

Khác biệt hẳn với các loại kem dưỡng ẩm hay kem dưỡng da thông thường, serum không chứa các thành phần ứ đọng, không làm bít lỗ chân lông, không chứa dầu hoặc dầu khoáng đồng thời các loại serum dưỡng da cũng chứa ít chất bôi trơn và thẩm thấu nhanh giúp cung cấp trực tiếp các thành phần dinh dưỡng cho da. Dù khác nhau về thiết kế, tỉ lệ chất, thành phần,… nhưng tựu chung các loại serum đều có một công dụng chung đó là giúp chống lão hóa, giảm nếp nhăn, giảm viêm, giảm mụn trứng cá, làm trắng da, giữ ẩm cho da và tăng khả năng chống nắng cho bạn gái làn da sáng mịn đều màu.

_

_
_Top 3 serum dưỡng da hiệu quả giá tốt giúp nàng đẩy lùi lão hóa da sớm và làm da sáng đều màu_​
Về giá thành thì vài triệu 1 lọ serum cũng có mà một vài trăm 1 lọ cũng có, quan trọng là hiệu quả khắc phục các làn da bị hư tổn, lão hóa sớm,… như thế nào mà thôi phải không ? Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một loại serum dưỡng da có công dụng hiệu quả được các tín đồ làm đẹp đánh giá cao trên thị trường đặc biệt chúng sở hữu một mức giá thành khá ổn chấp nhận được thì đây chính là 3 loại serum bạn nên tham khảo và lựa chọn:

*1. Balance Hyaluronic 554 Youth Serum*
_Giá tham khảo: 127.000 vnđ – 350.000 vnđ_

_

_
_Balance Hyaluronic 554 Youth Serum_​
Đây là loại serum có kết cấu lỏng nhẹ với sự kết hợp của 2 thành phần đặc biệt là 5% Hylasome EG10 cùng Syn-Ake (1 loại peptide mô phỏng nọc rắn giúp cải thiện khả năng đàn hồi cho da và xóa sổ các nếp nhăn cực thần kỳ), Balance Hyaluronic 554 Youth Serum nhanh chóng thẩm thấu vào da giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho da mềm, mướt, mịn màng.

*2. Timeless 20% Vitamin C + E + Ferulic Acid Serum*
_Giá tham khảo: 289.000 vnđ – 490.000 vnđ_

_

_
_Timeless 20% Vitamin C + E + Ferulic Acid Serum_​
Có xuất xứ từ Mỹ, Timeless 20% Vitamin C + E + Ferulic Acid Serum có tỉ lệ thành phần tương tự như SkinCeuticals C E Ferulic (1 loại serum đang làm mưa gió trên thị trường và có giá thành khá đắt đỏ) nhưng có giá mềm hơn. Thiết kế bao bì đẹp, texture lỏng nhanh chóng thẩm thấu vào da và làm trắng da ngay tức thì. Công dụng chính của loại serum này là làm sáng da, đều màu da, chữa thâm mụn. Nếu da bạn thiên dầu thì sử dụng loại serum này sẽ dễ bị nhờn, dính. Còn nếu da bạn yếu hoặc thuộc loại da nhạy cảm thì sẽ dễ bị châm chích hoặc nổi mụn ẩn. Thay vào đó bạn có thể lựa chọn loại serum thứ nhất hoặc thứ ba trong bài viết này thay cho Timeless chả hạn.

*3. Klairs Rich Moist Soothing Serum*
_Giá tham khảo: 230.000 vnđ – 370.000 vnđ_

_

_
_Klairs Rich Moist Soothing Serum_​
Với các thành phần nổi trội như: Sodium Hyaluronate, Dimethyl Sulfone, Betaine, Natto Gum,… cùng chiết xuất rau má và Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate,  Rich Moist Soothing Serum của Klairs nhanh chóng thẩm thấu sâu vào trong làn da, dưỡng da nhẹ nhàng, giúp da mịn màng và tươi sáng giữa thời tiết khô hanh của mùa thu đông. Đây là loại serum có kết cấu mỏng nhẹ, chứa các phân tử cực nhỏ nên dễ dàng thấm sâu vào trong da, mang hiệu quả đặc trị cho da rất cao. Loại serum này đặc biệt phù hợp với các loại da khô, tình trạng da nhạy cảm, da mất nước. Đồng thời, trong Klairs Rich Moist Soothing Serum có nhiều dưỡng chất chống oxy hoá, hỗ trợ kháng khuẩn, có thể dùng để dưỡng ẩm, làm chậm sự lão hoá, cải thiện vi tuần hoàn và chữa nhiều chứng bệnh về da.

Để phát huy tối đa công hiệu của các loại serum tốt hơn hết bạn nên kết hợp sử dụng thêm với toner cân bằng da trong 10 phút sau khi rửa sạch mặt đồng thời sử dụng thêm  lotion và cream sau đó để khoá lớp serum lại.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

